# Sistema Bobina Individual circuito integrado



## manuelmora (Nov 29, 2011)

Hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro, y estoy buscando ayuda ya que desconozco este maravilloso mundo de la electrónica y cada ves que intento hacer un pequeño circuito impreso me queda horrible jaja
Les platico mi proyecto el cual les doy un resumen  y luego doy información más detallada.

Resumen:
Antecedentes, motor 4 tiempos orden de ignición 1-3-4-2 
Convertir mi sistema de ignición de una bobina con distribuidor a 4 Bobinas individuales COP + chispa desperdiciada (coil on plug + wasted spark), se cuenta con una computadora (ECU) programable la cual puede tomar 2 señales de entrada y modificar las en señales  de salida ajustadas a voluntad en cuanto a tiempo de adelanto o retraso.
Ventajas de este sistema es que se obtendrá un control  total de la ignición logrando mejorar el rendimiento del motor bajo ciertas circunstancias de carga o RPM(revoluciones por minuto).

Detalles:
La computara original del auto envía por medio de un solo cable una misma señal de ignición a la bobina y el distribuidor (medio mecánico) se encarga de enviar la descarga o chispa a la bujía correcta y hacer que encienda la mezcla e iniciar la combustión.
Lo que se necesita es un dispositivo (circuito electrónico o circuito integrado) que reciba dicha señal y la distribuya a dos salidas alternadamente. La señal de entrada oscila entre 0 y 5v DC, con el motor a 1000 RPM = una revolución cada 60ms(creo que esto sería la frecuencia)  que es igual a un disparo (señal) cada 60ms y sea capaz de manejar máximo 9000 RPM = un disparo(señal) cada 6.67ms.


El circuito trabajara con el voltaje del auto que varía desde 10v hasta 14v como en todos los autos.

Este es un esquema simplificado del proceso el cual muestra que el componente enviara la primera señal a la salida 1 y la segunda señal a la salida 2 y la tercera nuevamente a la salida 1 así sucesivamente:






Esta es la señal a dividir:





Quizá exista un circuito que tenga esta función especifica, y eso seria fantástico ya que no domino mucho la electrónica y sobre todo que en mi ciudad, solo hay una tienda de electrónica y pues no hay muchos componentes de donde escoger.
Diagrama actual:




Diagrama Nuevo:





De antemano les agradezco por sus comentarios y sobre todo por leer.


----------



## antonioquinto (Dic 1, 2011)

Se ve interesante tu idea, lo mismo te podría servir hacerlo con una bobina DIS, en lugar de 4 bobinas COP, lo mas complicado es como hacer para que envíe chispa a dos cilindros a la vez, 

Pero, tal vez con una escobilla hecha especilamente,  de tal forma que se conecte a dos postes de la tapa, a 180 grados entre si,  y asi  obtendrías salto de  chispa en dos cilindros, el  1+4 y 3+2, pero quien sabe si la fuerza de la chispa sea suficiente para ambas bujías..

Sería cuestión de hacer algunas pruebas, a ver como se podría fabricar esa escobilla.......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2011)

Si tenés el distribuidor , solo tenés que instalarle 4 sensores de disparo a 90 grados , si era platinero también tenés que cambiarle la leva. Con cada sensor disparás una bobina y listo , más sencillo !

Saludos !


----------



## antonioquinto (Dic 1, 2011)

si, pero como sabrá en que cuando disparar en el 1 cuando este se encuentre en compresión....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 1, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si tenés el distribuidor


 
El distribuidor lo sabe , va sincronizado con el motor , solo que el avance-atraso serían mecánicos.

Y vos ya no usarías la parte del rotor ni la tapa con los cables de alta a la bobina y platinos.

**************************************************

Como el DKW Auto Unión que llevaba 3 platinos en el distribuidor y 3 bobinas , una para cada cilindro.

http://www.google.com.ar/#sclient=p....,cf.osb&fp=5078853b022575e3&biw=1024&bih=566


----------



## manuelmora (Dic 1, 2011)

antonioquinto dijo:


> lo mas complicado es como hacer para que envíe chispa a dos cilindros a la vez,
> 
> Sería cuestión de hacer algunas pruebas, a ver como se podría fabricar esa escobilla.......



Gracias Antonio, te confirmo que tal como esta el diagrama una salida de la ECU programable conectada a 2 bobinas funciona perfectamente ya que cada bobina tiene su propio transistor de potencia.

(DOSMETROS Cita:	
DOSMETROS dijo:

    Si tenés el distribuidor

El distribuidor lo sabe , va sincronizado con el motor , solo que el avance-atraso serían mecánicos.

Y vos ya no usarías la parte del rotor ni la tapa con los cables de alta a la bobina y platinos.)

*Dosmetros* tienes razón sin embargo las dos razones por las que buscamos remover el rotor y las partes mecánicas es que arriba de 7000 rev y 20 PSI ya tenemos Misfire y la otra es que si dejamos el ajuste mecánico del tiempo, desaprovechamos todas la mejoras que te puede dar la ECU programable la cual puede adelantar y atrasar el tiempo bajo 20 diferentes variables de manera prácticamente instantánea.

Aun cuanto no tuvieras una ECU programable con el dispositivo electrónico podrías retirar los cables de bujías, rotor y tapa de distribuidor y convertirlo en bobina por bujía COP y el motor quedaría más estético y confiable.

He estado Buscando y encontré esta información, espero que ustedes que si entienden de electrónica me puedan orientar respecto del diagrama, que no le encuentro por donde esta el input y las 2 salidas jajaja.

http://www.bajanchameleon.com/fifth_injector_controller.html
"The next design is a circuit to allow the Starlet to operate without the distributor. It will take one trigger from the ECU and generate two triggers for an MSD DIS which drives two coils using a Wasted spark technique. An MSD tachadapter will be required so that the ECU wil get an IGF signal.






The above diagram shows The clock for the programmable interval timer.Is basically a astable whose frequency is set by the resistors and capacitors. capacitor is o.1 uf and the resistors are 1k and 2.2k "


----------



## antonioquinto (Dic 1, 2011)

20 psi?  eso es muy poco, por eso debes de tener el misfire, es por problemas de mezcla pobre... aunque tengas la doble chispa, seguirás con el misfire... primero corrige la presión de combustible, 

¿pero tambien 7000 rpm? acaso no entra el gobernador y suspende el disparo.... por eso tambien puedes tener el misfire, que en realidad no lo es.


----------



## manuelmora (Dic 1, 2011)

antonioquinto dijo:


> 20 psi?  eso es muy poco, por eso debes de tener el misfire, es por problemas de mezcla pobre... aunque tengas la doble chispa, seguirás con el misfire... primero corrige la presión de combustible,
> 
> ¿pero tambien 7000 rpm? acaso no entra el gobernador y suspende el disparo.... por eso tambien puedes tener el misfire, que en realidad no lo es.



Perdón por no especificar la mezcla esta 11.5 que es un poco rica en toda la banda de RPM a Max carga, las 20 psi Boost de presión del turbo, es un auto modificado y esta forjado y listo para girar a 8000 ya se ha eliminado el gobernador por corte de gasolina y la ECU programable detecta que la bobina se sobre calienta y deja de enviar chispas.

Por eso es la modificación para usar 4 bobinas en lugar de una y además atrasar el tiempo bajo ciertas circunstancias.

Gracias.


----------



## antonioquinto (Dic 1, 2011)

ah, ahora ya está mejor así, y en este caso efectivamente necesitas  una mejor chispa generación de alto voltaje, el que con la bobina normal de calle no tendrás. 

dices que tienes una ecu programable y por lo que se ve, estás muy metido en tu carro, pues bien creo que para que logres lo que pretendes necesitas modificar tu gestion de motor y ponerle sensores de ckp y cmp, con sus respectivas poleas. Así podrá al ECu estár bien informada de los tiempos en que se encuentra cada cilindro, y además esa ECU que tienes debe de tener drivers de salida de pulsos para cada bobina,  te sugiero que te metas a la página de megasquirt, ellos hacen las modificaciones que tu estás intentando... aqui te va el link 
http://www.bgsoflex.com/megasquirt.html


----------



## antonioquinto (Dic 2, 2011)

a ver si te sirve esto, es un modulo de encendido de BOSCH, por otro lado, dices que tienes una proporción de 11.5 a 1? ¿no es muy rico? y esa tambien te genera el misfire, prueba mejorando la proporción a un 13:1


----------



## marcelorenz (Dic 3, 2011)

que programable estas usando??? haltech??? dac?? motec?? megasquirT?? bosch??

ninguna porgramable mide la temperatura de la bobina de encendido, ya que la bobina de encendido bien configurada debe trabajar fria.

como tenes seteados los dwell de las bobinas?? en que tiempos estas trabajando??


----------



## antonioquinto (Dic 3, 2011)

debes verificar la relación de aire combustible, según la gráfica que te anexo la máxima potencia se logra con una proporción de 13:1


----------



## manuelmora (Dic 3, 2011)

marcelorenz dijo:


> que programable estas usando??? haltech??? dac?? motec?? megasquirT?? bosch??
> 
> ninguna porgramable mide la temperatura de la bobina de encendido, ya que la bobina de encendido bien configurada debe trabajar fria.
> 
> como tenes seteados los dwell de las bobinas?? en que tiempos estas trabajando??



Hola Marcelo uso la Emanage, y no mido la temperatura de la bobina solo veo la falta de encendido de las biujias por medio de la señal de retorno a la ECU (comprobacion de encendido) y hay espacios por lo que deducumos que son falta de ignicion de la bobina por que se calienta.

Saludos.





antonioquinto dijo:


> debes verificar la relación de aire combustible, según la gráfica que te anexo la máxima potencia se logra con una proporción de 13:1



Antonio el mayor poder se obtinen con la mezcla 13:1, pero este auto no nacio siendo turbo por lo que los internos nofueron diseñados para esas mezcla lo que podria ocacionar de se fundieran valvulas o pistones, por esa razon se usa una mezcla de 11.5:1 que hace que baje la temperatura de combustion sacrificando un poco de poder pero no genera misfire.

Saludos y gracias por tus comentarios estoy leyendo la pagina de Mega y el transistor Bosh espero hoy mencionarte mis comentarios.


----------



## electrovalvula (Nov 28, 2013)

Buenas estoy en el mismo proyecto, pero tengo una duda, yo tengo para usar bobinas tipo cop de toyota, Marca: Denso, modelo : 90919-02248, alguien me podria decir como darme cuenta en que pin va cada cable? consta de 4 terminales pero como las compre sueltas en consecionario oficial toyota Catriel Mapu olavarria, no se en que terminal va que cable, segun tengo entendido, lleva 2 masas, un positivo y un trigger, pero no logro darme cuenta si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradecere!



Me retracto, no son dos masas, de los 4 terminales uno es tension de bateria, otro es masa, otro señal igt (señal de disparo) , y el otro señal igf (señal de funcionamiento de la bobina) nesesitaria saber como darme cuenta cual es cual mirando la bobina gracias


----------

